# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  rodina brosura

## lidac2004

prije dvije godine dok sam bila trudna sa J. u jednom domu zdravlja naletila sam na jednu knjizicu (rodinu) u kojoj je bilo objasnjeno sta se sve treba napraviti nakon poroda oko prijave bebe i svega ostalog.
na zalost, nemam pojma gdje sam zametnula tu knjizicu pa me zanima moze li se kako doci do nje?

nadam se da neko zna o cemu pricam   :Grin:  .

----------


## ivarica

rijec je o brosuri Sto buduci roditelji trebaju znati.
imamo jos nesto prastarih borsura koje (uz prikacene izmjene) dijelimo na svim nasim akcijama.

----------


## ivarica

ti smisli kako/gdje sljedeca dva tjedna

----------


## lidac2004

Ivarice, jeste vi jos u savskoj?

----------


## ivarica

da, jos dva tjedna.
ali ja sam na relaciji doma-roda(s ivarom) pa bi mi bilo super ako bi se dogovorile u tocno odredjeno vrijeme

----------


## lidac2004

ja bi se zaletila sutra poslije OGTT testa po to, samo ne znam do kad cu biti tamo.
da li ima kakav telefon na koji mogu provjeriti ima likoga tamo?

ako sam dobro zapamtila, vi ste tamo gdje je i auto kuca Baotic?

----------


## ivarica

neee, autokuca pavlinic sopic.
preko puta pedagoske akademije.
nazovi me sutra na mob 091 5863717.

----------


## lidac2004

> neee, autokuca pavlinic sopic.
> preko puta pedagoske akademije.
> nazovi me sutra na mob 091 5863717.


a znam da je neka auto kuca ali se nisam mogla sjetiti koja   :Embarassed:  .

hvala, nazovem kada budem gotova.

----------


## lidac2004

stiglo je  :D 

Ivarice, hvala jos jednom!!

----------

